# Tell me about horsey wirral



## cob&onion (30 June 2013)

Been out of touch with horsey wirral for about 10 years!! 
I was brought up there a d moved to shropshire few years ago. Looking at greasby frankly caldy area- what is there riding club and showing wise?
I know the hacking wirral way the beach etc but nothing on showing or clinics.
Does anyone live in the area that could tell me more

thanks


----------



## MileAMinute (30 June 2013)

I'm more Chester based but there is a local horse forum on www.wirralhorse.co.uk that have loads of info on there


----------



## Elsiecat (30 June 2013)

I look on wirralhorse for shows etc sometimes. Might be worth a look?


----------



## Elsiecat (30 June 2013)

Mileaminute beat me


----------



## MileAMinute (30 June 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Mileaminute beat me 

Click to expand...



Didn't know you were this part of the country, Elsiecat!


----------



## webble (30 June 2013)

Wirral way is odd I rarely see other horses out on it

Are you moving back up here OP?


----------



## Elsiecat (30 June 2013)

Aye, I'm Chester/north wales way


----------



## Shrimp (1 July 2013)

There's quite a lot going on round here now, plenty of clinics but not that many competitions but depends on what you want. Very rarely go on the Wirral way now as can get busy with cyclists and dogs. Still plenty of hacking if you know where to go


----------



## miss_wilson (2 July 2013)

Local shows are foxes (sj/dr/showing), and greasby ponds do 2 shows a month, there are lots of clinics around the wirral at different livery yards, from dressage, to sj, to showing!
Hacking is great I can get straight in the wirral way and into the beach from where I am, there are lots if yards just depends on what u want! Feel free to pm for more info!!


----------



## miss_wilson (2 July 2013)

Also haddon dressage at wirral riding club and  BHS summer dressage at arrowe park


----------



## cob&onion (12 July 2013)

Thanks guys, really helpful 

Living in rural Shropshire at the moment and missing family and friends like mad.  Really tempted to relocate, but at the moment it is just bad timing  Been away from the Wirral for 5 years now and just lately am a bit down and feel i want to be closer to my mum and friends.............OH is born and bred Shropshire and wouldnt want to move.  We also have 2 primary school aged children who are very settled, and a 6 month baby. 
Although we live in a beautiful very horsey village and lucky enough to have our own land with planning permission for a house i can't stop feeling a bit sad and lonely................  I do have some good horsey friends but its not the same.  OH and i are quite young compared to everyone else who lives here, they are all in their mid-late 40s - early 50s.  We are both 32. Not a massive difference but still 

Planning on doing my BHS qualifications in December as want to go into teaching beginner adults to ride.  Feel there are more opportunities up there than here.


----------

